
Is It Time to Regulate Social Media Influencers? - vonmoltke
http://nymag.com/intelligencer/2019/01/is-it-time-to-regulate-social-media-influencers.html
======
Bucephalus355
What’s really creepy is how a lot of marketing companies are paying students
in medical school to recommend their products. Apparently doctors recommending
things is a technique that doesn’t work anymore so any group that still has
“credibility” in the public’s mind is apt to be persuaded to be an
“influencer”.

Another disturbing example from recent memory...Doris Kearns Goodwin, the
esteemed Harvard historian pitching (ever so slightly) for Goldman Sachs via
ads on the site Axios

~~~
masonic

      Doris Kearns Goodwin, the esteemed
    

I'd choose a different adjective.

[https://slate.com/news-and-politics/2002/01/doris-kearns-
goo...](https://slate.com/news-and-politics/2002/01/doris-kearns-goodwin-
liar.html)

------
strikelaserclaw
Good rule of thumb is to not believe 80% of what you read on the internet. If
you don't have enough information on a topic, defer coming to judgement
because its so easy to be misled by the authors point of view. If you do have
enough information, employ some critical thinking skills. Information has
become the new fast food, it is tasty and you can consume a lot but it is
really of low nutritional value. Ironically the best way to thrive in this new
world is to limit the use of technology, and spend more time in reflection.

------
masonic
Regulate? Probably not.

 _Ignore_? Absolutely.

------
acct1771
Guess I'll stand alone in condemning it.

------
nichos
Any time you start with "is it time to regulate..." The answer is always NO.

~~~
FreakyT
I dunno, if the headline was "Is it time to regulate ISPs" I think the answer
would be a resounding "yes, please".

~~~
joeblow9999
ISPs are heavily regulated.

~~~
DannyB2
That doesn't mean they are regulated enough.

~~~
levythe
Enough is the wrong qualifier. Effectively and in a way that protects
individual liberties is better.

